# Hello Isaac



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, guys, here's a report from the front…..

Isaac is moving over the southern tip of Louisiana right now. I'm about 50 miles north in the New Orleans suburbs, and winds are steady at about 45mph now, getting stronger all the time.

The lights have blinked twice, so I may not be around for a while. Once power goes out, it's going to be at least a couple of days before we get it back.

Whitecaps in the pool…...


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Best wishes my friend.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Keep the tools dry.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good luck to you Charlie….... batten down the hatches and make like a tree and leaf !!! 
Keep us posted when you can…............


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Keep Safe and Dry if you can.
I'll send some of my prayers your way.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I live about 5 minutes from Charlie - so I might also be out a couple of days. This storm is so strange to me, as a Police Officer it was always mandatory that I report to work for the Hurricanes - first time in 32 years that I won't have to worry about going to work - just look after MY family. See you all when i see you all.

Keep your head down Charlie - the pumps are actually manned THIS TIME!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

be safe and good luck to you and yours 
update us when you can

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

same to you Cajun

take care
Dennis


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Good luck fellas!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Hang in there, all will be well as we will it.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Take Care Charlie, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Be careful and stay safe Charlie, as well as all in the area. No bodysurfing.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

For all of those living in the path of Isaac, good luck and I wish you the best. Our prayers are with you - hang in there!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Hope all goes well for both of you and your families. Be looking forward to hearing your "after" report


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i say strap yourself to the heaviest piece of equipment you have , put on a snorkel and some flippers and hold on for your lives…if we need to, we will build an ark to come in and get , all of ya…so round up your cats, dogs, snakes, alligators, whatever you have for live stock and send up a flair if ya need us…......


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

My wife and I will pray that you weather this storm and come out safe and sound and with out a scratch!

Tony


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

You having a hurrican party Charlie! My parents are there riding it out to. They bought a generator after Katrina so they are ready for any loss of electricity. Stay dry!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Your are at the top of my prayer list Charlie, and all your neighbors too.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Whitecaps in the pool would rock, time to jump in. 
Good luck all ya'll that are down there, hope you all come through with the roof on, the windows solid and the projects dry. God bless you and keep you.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

Wishing all the best. Our prayers are with you. Let's just make this one an easy one.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

charlie not sure if your on facebook and or have seen this but its a pretty funny page to check out

http://www.facebook.com/DramaticHurricaneIsaacUpdates

my wife has been watching bob breck online all night because he's the best weatherman ever


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm up north of y'all about 150 miles or so but I do emergency management work (support systems).

Hope everything works out okay. I was down in Covington last weekend and went to downtown NO for dinner with all the Saints fans ("WHO DAT?!").

Here's my Hurricane Survival Kit. I suggest you hurry and get your's ready before the storm shuts all the stores down:


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Still here!

Just finished watching "Cowboys vs. Aliens" on the DVR.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Hunker down my friend my thoughts and prays are with all in the path of this storm. Best of luck your friend in woodworking…BC


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

hope all is well…thinking about you! be safe!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dig a hole Charlie…or better yet hide like a ball in tall grass. See, I told you I would find a use for your saying.


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

Take care mate. You guys sure have had it bad.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Hang in there Bill and Charlie! You're in our prayers up here in Cornville.
No surfing in the pool, Mr. Marshall.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I just talked to my brother in New Orleans and got a storm report. I am about 60 miles away in Praireiville and it is heading my way. Got the generator ready to go if the power goes out. *I hope none of us get any storm damage*. Lost everything back during Hurricane Katrina and hope to never go through that again.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Flew out of Grand Cayman and through Miami on Saturday, ahead of the storm. I'm in the Netherlands this week where the only natural disaster one must be wary of is the food  Clear skies and keep safe.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

get a boat, put it on the roof

i would


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Good luck to you Charlie.

Lee


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Hang in there and be safe!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Unbelievably, I'm one of the lucky few still with power this morning. But we are still going to get hammered for another 24 hours it looks like.


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you still with power and okay.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Stay safe Charlie.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Stay sharp and unharmed, Charlie! Don't let Isaac fly away all the sawdust!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Lost power at 3 a.m. on generator power. It's 9:30 a.m. and Isaac has stalled and is kicking our a…es! Squall after squall rolling through, and they are predicting this to last until tomorrow sometime!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

oh boy…

make sure you save the trees for future projects.

you are always welcome to wait it out here if the winds blow you over


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm glad your still here, Charlie. I haven't looked at any news about it but I sure hope that it wasn't as bad as they said it could be. I've been real busy lately. You better sit tight until the all clear.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

From today, hang in there.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Stay safe guys.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

My parents are in Kenner, they seem to be offline now, I cant get through on their landline or cell phones.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Good luck Charlie!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mauricio, I'm right next to Kenner on the Metairie lakefront. I know most of the power is out, but there have not been any reports of serious damage or flooding over there.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the update Charlie. The house did ok (relatively speaking) through Katrina so I'm sure they are good.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It's been all over the radio here today - sounds terrible. And what's with the seven years to the day thing?
Hope you and yours stay safe.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Hurricane Katrina happened 7 years ago to the day at the same location.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep safe gang and never underestimate mother nature. To quote old joe " all the heroes are dead kid. Dont be a hero"


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like that storm has found a home. Sure isn't moving much. Hope you're still doing ok


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

Good luck to you all; my thoughts are with you. Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The storm is very slowly weakening and moving away from the city. They are telling us to expect another 18 hours of heavy rain.

Besides a huge mess in the yard with leaves and small branches, and a swimming pool full of debris, my worst issue has been rain blowing in under my garage/shop doors. It's quite a mess, but no real damage to anything. With the winds beginning to slack off now, we consider ourselves very fortunate.

Thanks to everyone for the prayers and good wishes.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

That is good to hear, Charlie.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

As they say, "this too shall pass"; hopefully it does without harm to you and yours, Charlie. We're praying for your safety.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Charlie, are you experiencing flood in your area? I hope not.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

No…. no flooding problems here at all.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Glad to hear all is OK with you and your family. My power went out at 12:55am tuesday and just came back on about an hour ago. Got my moneys worth out of the generator… No damage…about 15 inches of rain and just a ton of small branches all over the yard. Now for the cleanup…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, I've been cleaning up most of the morning, but now it's raining hard again.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hang in there, Charlie. WV can't seem to keep the power on during perfect weather. I've got a standby generator, solar shower, camp stove, etc. and the worst part is…..I get to use them all the time!
.
Stay dry, brother.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Just keep paddling Charlie.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm sure that it was /is bad enough, Charlie, but at least it doesn't seem to be as bad as some feared that it might be. I'm certainly glad that you haven't suffered any major damage. Stay dry in all of that rain.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Good to hear all is well Charlie.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

All is well, Charlie.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

glad to hear everyone is ok 
and the work on the reenforcement of the Dikes ´prevented a breach of a dike 
this time

have a good weekend everybody 

Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm glad we were able to send you some rain, Jeff.

Dennis, I think it was just luck.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

well you are better informed about that compared to what they have let the rest of the wold known
we have been told they are higher now than when katrina was on visit seven years ago

Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

They're higher, all right, but height wasn't the problem in Katrina. Let's hope they are stronger now.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yes I know it 
have family living on flat land on the inside of a dike that hopefully prevent 
the waves to break thrugh under the winterstorms and highlevel water at the same time 
they have sometimes been evacuated in snowstorms becourse the risks where too high

not fun at all knowing if the animals still is there when returning to the farm

hope you get everything dry fast

take care
Dennis


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

88 degrees and chance of thunderstorms north of Cincinnati … weather is coming our way! 
Really need the rain, my front yard has been dry and crusty.

Hope all is well for you and yours Charlie.

Never been in a hurricane, let alone a flood. Sounds ungodly scary. 
Lived in a lot of places. 
Nomad. 
Always been a in-lander.

My wife Peggy's fear of hurricanes and deep water is probably why.

Regards
DAN


----------

